# Möchte Spiel Programmieren



## EnderProgrammer (28. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich möchte ein JnR sowie Super Mario
machen also mit Gegnern und Hintergrund und einer bewegbaren Figur die
beim bewegen ein lauf animation macht.
wie soll ich dass umsetzen.
Bedanke mich im Voraus für Antworten


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Feb 2017)

Moin,


EnderProgrammer hat gesagt.:


> wie soll ich dass umsetzen


Durch programmieren? 

Mal ehrlich, was soll man jetzt dazu sagen ..... 
http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Außerdem ist das vieles, aber kein Anfänger-Thema!
Poste besser hier: http://www.java-forum.org/forum/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung.22/

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Viktim (3. Mrz 2017)

Hey, hier aus dem Forum hat mal jemand ein Tutorial für Swing geschrieben, mir hat das echt geholfen!
http://www.ralf-bauer.org/java/tutorial/Tutorial.zip
Hier kannst du dir das runterladen.
Da müsste dann so eine pdf mit den Erklährungen, die Grafiken und Beispielcode drin sein.
Aber du findest das schon


----------



## Jardcore (3. Mrz 2017)

Hier ist ein vollständiges Tutorial.




Bitteschön


----------



## Schmetterhand (4. Mrz 2017)

Hmm… Ich würde mit etwas Kleinerem anfangen, sonst verlierst Du schnell die Lust. Wie wärs mit den Klassikern Pong, Snake, Tetris, Space Invaders, und dann vielleicht sowas wie Super Mario?
Lieber viele kleine Erfolge als der Versuch, einen großen zu erreichen womöglich – dabei zu scheitern.

Schmetterhand


----------



## JuKu (10. Mrz 2017)

Du solltest dafür definitiv kein Swing verwenden!
Entweder machst du das gleich mit libGDX oder mit OpenGL.

Am besten nimmst du libGDX, das unterstützt Animationen (Stichwort: Laufanimationen) von Haus aus.
Die Levels kannst du dabei mit Tiled erstellen, libGDX besitzt von Haus aus Support für das TMX Format (Dateiformat von Tiled) und kann dieses ohne Probleme zeichnen. Dann musst du nur noch deine Enemies / NPCs & den Spieler da drüber zeichnen.


----------



## Jardcore (14. Mrz 2017)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Entweder machst du das gleich mit libGDX oder mit OpenGL.


Du meintest wahrscheinlich libGDX oder "pure" OpenGL. Denn libGDX benutzt auch OpenGL


----------



## JuKu (26. Mrz 2017)

Jardcore hat gesagt.:


> Du meintest wahrscheinlich libGDX oder "pure" OpenGL. Denn libGDX benutzt auch OpenGL



Natürlich! 
Aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob du libGDX benutzt und von OpenGL fast nichts mitbekommst, oder ob du alles mit OpenGL selbst baust.


----------

